# Thompson Center rifles on sale at Dicks



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

$325 + tax with mail in rebate of course. I got the last 300WSM...


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Picture didn't work. Will post when I get home.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

For the whole thing? that is an amazing deal


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern fine deal......You are suppose to be in Biloxi....or did ya buy your ole man that fer his BDAY! My Bday is coming up....I need a new scope brother fer my 300!!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Alrighty... The mail-in-rebate sale started today and they had quite a few left when I left tonight. Read on if you want to see how my deal went down.:thumbsup:


Crazy deal tonight gents. I hope the picture loads. Anyway, all Dick's had left in 300WSM was a display which has some minor scuffing from being handled = 10% off. Then I decided to apply for their card and take advantage of the additional 10% off. Well, the card process took forever and after I was approved for way too much, they wouldn't give me or anyone else the card number over the phone:brows:. So my wife up and says we'll pay cash if you'll give us 20% and they can keep the card, Manager says deal just to get us out of there I'm sure. So it went like this... $500 MSRP - $100 in store instant rebate - 20% = $320 before tax and I still have my $75 mail in rebate bringing the price down to around $250 or so. I don't have the exact number as the wife threw a few additional items into the buggy while we there. But my father's day has been taken care of early. 

Jason, we were actually on the way to Biloxi when Lisa suggested stopping by Belks. I was just out for a walk while she was shopping--honest...:whistling: Biloxi is still on the radar, just not tonight now :thumbsup:


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:help:Would someone please turn that picture the correct way...


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah they've been on sale for a while now. I bought 2 of the weathershield/SS ones the other week for $325 shipped on Guns America.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's OK Tarver, If you wanna try again Monday night....Nicole was tired last night so we stayed at home but she has to be at a School council meeting to get the approval of her new position so we'll be in the south end so we will try tomorrow night if ya'll wanna try too!!!


----------

